# Amazon will now deliver to your car trunk!



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://money.cnn.com/2018/04/24/technology/amazon-key-in-car-delivery-review/index.html

Only in certain cities, and you have to have a 2015 or newer car that is internet-connected. I can see this being useful for people who would otherwise see a package left on their porch!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

From what I read it's only GM and Volvo cars . . . . but I guess it could expand. My new car is 'internet enabled' but it's a Kia.

Much less problematic than the 'deliver inside your house' deal -- lots less to be potentially compromised in a car. Except of course if you've put 'home' in your GPS and/or you have a garage door remote.


----------



## paladinx333 (Apr 25, 2018)

My only car is sitting in a storage lot in California. I am currently stranded (living) in Vermont. Amazon, please don't deliver any packages to my car's trunk!

lol

(Yes I read the article and no I don't care for the idea even if I owned a car that qualified.)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I can actually see it being a neat idea in some cases. The thing is, they talk about 'delivering to your trunk'. Sedans have trunks. SUVs don't. Even delivering to the hatch back gives the person access to the whole car, though presumably not to the starter.

That said . . I have zero worries about packages being delivered to my porch.


----------



## AmyD (Jun 13, 2018)

I don't care about delivery in car trunk and don't see much advantage. It may be useful if your house location is such that packages get stolen.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

The day I have a car, new enough to be eligible for any of the new fandangled features, is the day we finally have flying cars. Here I thought I was doing great because I finally had a CD player in a car, and airbags.  

And if I ever could afford one of those shiny new things, the last thing I would do with it to give a stranger access to it.  

Packages on "porches" can be a challenge here. Lots of apartments. Most of the time they leave it at the leasing office, which means I have to hunt them down. But they do also leave them at the door. So far I been lucky, my neighbors not so much. But then thieves also take wheels of the cars in broad daylight around here and put them on bricks. Nothing is safe here.  Yet again a good thing my car is nothing fancy, nothing on or in it anyone wants.


----------

